# 1:6 Scale PT Cruiser?



## PoconoPT (Feb 20, 2008)

Does anyone have a 1:6 scale PT Cruiser laying around they do not want? I think they were made by Gate and New Bright.

Thanks


----------



## dandbhuff (May 2, 2011)

Yes, I have one - only out of the box once.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

like to see pictures of that thing ..


----------

